# D-Day Anniversary



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

June 6, 1944... what an important day in history.

Thank a vet if you have the opportunity


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

:O||:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)




----------

